#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κοντά υποστυλώματα στο υπόγειο

## avgoust

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Εστω ένα υποστύλωμα υπογείου (όχι γωνιακό) το οποίο από την μία πλευρά έχει σε επαφή παράθυρο και από την άλλη έχει το τοιχείο του υπογείου.

Αυτό πρέπει να θεωρηθεί κοντό , η μήπως όχι , με την έννοια ότι επειδή από την άλλη πλευρά υπάρχει τοιχείο πλήρους ύψους θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να καταπονηθεί ως κοντό ?

----------


## Xάρης

Θα έλεγα ότι εφόσον αποτελεί μέρος ενός τοιχίου δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κοντό. 
Αν ήταν τοιχίο θα το συζητόύσαμε, όχι νομίζω.
Επομένως το ερώτημα ανάγεται στο "μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μέρος ενός τοιχίου;". Αυτό νομίζω εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής. Αν δηλαδή η σκυροδέτηση είναι ενιαία και ο οριζόντιος οπλισμός του τοιχίου εισέρχεται στον στύλο τότε κατά τη γνώμη μου, ναι, θεωρείται τμήμα του τοιχίου.
Σημειώνω ότι δεν εξετάζω αν το υπόγειο είναι στατικά υπόγειο ή όχι.

----------


## avgoust

Ναι , μιλάω για υπόγειο με την στατική του έννοια , ενιαία σκυροδέτηση και την οριζόντια σχάρα του τοιχώματος υπογείου να μπαίνει στο υποστύλωμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα και αν το υπόγειο δεν ήταν με την στατική του έννοια υπόγειο δε θα μας ενδιέφερε. Στην πράξη θα είχαμε τοιχίο και όχι στύλο.

----------


## sundance

Παίζουν ρόλο και οι διαστάσεις των 2 στοιχείων.

Άλλο να είναι υποστύλωμα 35 εκατοστων και τοιχωμα υπογείου πάχους 25 εκ, και άλλο να είναι υποστυλωμα 50 εκατοστων και τοιχωμα υπογείου πάχους 20 εκ.

----------


## sundance

> ενιαία σκυροδέτηση και την οριζόντια σχάρα του τοιχώματος υπογείου να μπαίνει στο υποστύλωμα.


Η σχάρα θα περνάει μέσα από τον διαμήκη οπλισμό και τους συνδετήρες του υποστυλώματος?

----------


## Pappos

Δηλαδή από την μια μεριά ανοιχτό και από την άλλη εφάπτεται του τοιχείου ? Όχι σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. (Έχεις λειτουργία τοιχείου)

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Στη στάθμη του υπογείου, μεταξύ  2 υποστυλωμάτων υπάρχει αντισεισμικό τοιχίο το οποίο σταματάει 60εκ. κάτω από το δοκάρι της πλάκας υπογείου για τη δημιουργία ανοιγμάτων υπογείου (περίπτωση "φύσει" κοντών υποστυλωμάτων ).

Αν το κενό τελικά χτιστεί ολόκληρο και δεν δημιουργηθούν ανοίγματα, παύει να υπάρχει θέμα κοντών υποστυλωμάτων?

**********************
Διόρθωσα το post σου και άλλαξα τη δομή του γιατί είχες μία πρόταση 4 σειρές με 10 κόμματα μέσα. Μου πιάστηκε η ανάσα από τις παύσεις.
Δεν μπορούμε όλοι μας να δείχνουμε λίγη υπομονή και να γράφουμε λίγο καλύτερα?
rigid_joint

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Στη μελέτη είναι ορισμένο σαν υπόγειο με τη στατική έννοια.
Σε κατασκευές 15ετίας και πλέον και με αντίστοιχο τρόπο κατασκευής του υπογείου (υπερυψωμένο 1.50μ από το διαμορφωμένο έδαφος) έχω δει φωτογραφίες αστοχίας των υποστυλωμάτων μετά από μεγάλους σεισμούς. Δεν υπήρχε εκεί θέμα κοντών υποστυλωμάτων?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pappos

Τότε δεν υπήρχε θέμα κοντών υποστυλωμάτων. Όσον αφορά την νομοθεσία. Σαν κατασκευή υπήρχαν πάντα. Αν έχεις τοιχείο περιμετρικά και 1,50m υπερυψωμένο από το έδαφος ανάλογα τις περιπτώσεις έχεις κοντό υποστύλωμα.

----------


## Pappos

Τρόπο κατασκευής εννοώ την γεωμετρία (Όταν έχεις υπερυψωμένο υπόγειο από την στάθμη εδάφους).

----------


## sundance

> Τρόπο κατασκευής εννοώ την γεωμετρία (Όταν έχεις υπερυψωμένο υπόγειο από την στάθμη εδάφους).


Αν έχει τη λειτουργία στατικού υπογείου (ανοίγματα υπογείου <80% της περιμέτρου), δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει κάποιο ρόλο αυτό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## sundance

η εξω σχαρα των τοιχωματων υπογειου, περναει μεσα απο τον διαμηκη οπλισμο της εξωτερικης παρειας των υποστυλωματων?

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι.

----------

